# cobalt blue bottle NB&CO



## wm (Oct 7, 2004)

I've been told that this bottle is possibly a medicine or poison bottle. It has NB&CO on the lid and NB&CO 27 on the bottom. I'm wondering if anyone else can help me with any more information regarding its contents, age, origin and possibly value. It hasn't been washed well and appears to be " full"?  Thanks everyone!  wm


----------

